# Mario Kart 64 - Amped Up Version 2.0 release



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)

> Romhacker Litronom released Version 2.0 of Mario Kart 64 - Amped Up.
> Mario Kart 64 - Amped Up adds 12 new courses to the game, complete with new music and a separate "N64 Coin Mode"
> Currently, there are three cups with 4 custom courses each.
> The options menu on the title screen has a variety of settings to change.
> Download link:https://mega.nz/folder/9BB32Cib#ISfFc...




Instructions:

Use a bps patcher program and apply the .bps file on a "Mario Kart 64 (U) [!].z64" ROM.
You can use the Web-based N64 ROM byteswapper to convert a Mario Kart 64 (U).n64 rom file into .z64.
This game needs an Expansion Pak. Your emulator also needs to be set to support the memory extension.
Set it to 8 MB memory. The way to do this varies for each emulator, so please look it up online, if you are unsure how to.
I can confirm the romhack to be compatible with the latest not64 version.

How to play custom courses:

1. Choose any gameplay mode you want, except "Battle"
2. Proceed to the "Course Select" screen
3. On the "Course Select" screen, press the R button. The header image will now change to "Custom Set 1"
4. Choose the course or cup you want to play and start the race

How to toggle "Coin Mode"
1. On the title screens options menu, you can find the setting called "N64 Coin Mode"
2. Press left or right on it, to toggle it on and off

Known issues:

-Not every course runs perfectly or even may run at all on real hardware. (I don't have the possibility to develop and playtest on console)
-The trophy ceremony sequence doesn't work right and softlocks the game. You will need to reset the console/emulator in this case.
-Coins can be collected by every racer, even CPU and ghost racers.
-In "Grand Prix Mode" when finishing a race, some visual properties from the next course may be applied for the duration of the results sequence.
-Some settings on the title screens menu may not work in every gamemode and some may not do anything. Play around with them at your own risk.


Credits:
-DeadHamster for the Tarmac64 modding tools and support on technical questions.
-MidiGuyDP for overall guidance and advice with the music.
-PablosCorner for transcribing the track "Jumping" used in the course "Tsumuri Beach".
-Members of the OverKart 64 discord server for discussion, feedback and immense help.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 31, 2021)

Aw man, this seems cool but I'm working away for a whole week!! Will definitely be grabbing it when I'm back!


----------



## horokeusama (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't know if I patched it wrong or something, but pressing R on the course selection screen doesn't show anything different.

Playing the 2.1 version on real hardware using ED64 Plus.


----------

